# Information for a move to Cairo



## Peebles (May 9, 2011)

Hi
I have been offered a job in Cairo in August. I have some questions that I would be grateful for some information.
How safe is it in Cairo now? 
I am a single blonde woman, is it comfortable being there by myself?
How much money do you need to live comfortably there? I will be given 3000 EGP for accommodation.
I have lived in other countries before, so I am happy to explore new cultures and countries by myself but it is always good to get information from other´s.
Thank you


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi. I think most of your questions can be answered by doing a quick search around the forum. 
3000LE for accomodation will not be enough if you want to live in the more upscale areas which is quite frankly where most expats choose to live. 
You should be looking at 5000LE at least. 

A woman living alone is always more risky in this part of the world, regardless of the colour of your hair, but probably more so if you look caucasian or if you stand out from the rest. Which is why you should consider moving ot an area popular with expatriates. 

I guess it is just as safe as any other major city, plus you have cultural differences to deal with, as well as crazy drivers and sexual harrasment. 

YOu will need a pretty good wages compare to average local standards to survive. To live comfortably and well, you will need at least 1500 US .

I don't know what other countries you have lived in. I like it here, but people always tell me that if I made it in Egypt, any other country will be a piece of cake in comparasion.


----------



## Peebles (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I have been recommended to share an apartment with another teacher so we would be able to combine our allowance and get a nice place. I would be getting in 250UK pounds a month, which does not sound much: I would be able to transfer money from a UK account. Does this sound unreasonable amount to live on? Is the cost of transfer money over reasonable?
At the moment my parents are very worried about me moving to Cairo. Although I do not need their permission, I do not want them to be worried and stressed about me (something parents do no matter what age the child is now). What is the feeling over there now about the future?
I appreciate any information and opinions.
Thank you


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Peebles said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have been recommended to share an apartment with another teacher so we would be able to combine our allowance and get a nice place. I would be getting in 250UK pounds a month, which does not sound much: I would be able to transfer money from a UK account. Does this sound unreasonable amount to live on? Is the cost of transfer money over reasonable?
> At the moment my parents are very worried about me moving to Cairo. Although I do not need their permission, I do not want them to be worried and stressed about me (something parents do no matter what age the child is now). What is the feeling over there now about the future?
> I appreciate any information and opinions.
> Thank you


You should be able to get a decentish place if you live with another teacher but a decent flat by Egyptian standards can still be quite basic. I've had a few flatshares in Egypt for the sort of money you are talking about and most still have basic washing machines/cooking facilities etc.

But £250 per month to live on is quite low - Egyptian cost of living is low compared to the west but it's extremely difficult to live that lifestyle as a westerner. I have friends who have lived very cheaply - travelling by microbuses etc but I wouldn't endorse that approach for a single western female.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Frankly, the security situation here in Cairo will most likely continue to deteriorate in the run up to the elections. Might be wise to choose a different country.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Frankly, the security situation here in Cairo will most likely continue to deteriorate in the run up to the elections. Might be wise to choose a different country.


I agree - August (Ramadan) and the elections in September mean that things are likely to be extremely volatile in Cairo.

Plus 250 pounds per month is ridiculously low (unless you want a frugal lifestyle but then you won't get to do much travelling etc). Most of the western students who were studying in Cairo were spending more than that.

You could just use a cash machine by the way, rather than transfer money


----------

